# Motor-Problem??



## ssound1de (2 September 2010)

Hi,

2 Rollenbahnen werden von je einem Drehstrom-Asynchron-Motor über je einen FU angetrieben.
FU1 steuert M1 an Rollenbahn 1
FU2 steuert M2 an Rollenbahn 2
Rollenbahn 1 und 2 sind hintereinander montiert.

Beide Motore sind identisch, jedoch wurde vor einigen Jahren M2 neu gewickelt.
Beide FU's arbeiten mit 87Hz Kennlinie (Micromaster 440), und sind identisch eingestellt.
Es wird mit max. 60Hz gefahren (keine Analogwerte sondern Festfrequenz).

Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen müssen beide Motoren synchron arbeiten, da ein Werkstückträger zur Bearbeitung auf beiden Rollenbahnen gleichzeitig hin und her transportiert wird.

12 Jahre hat das problemlos funktioniert.
Plötzlich läuft M2 etwas langsamer
M1 an RB1 = 54 rpm
M2 an RB2 = 52 rpm

Da die Stromaufnahme von M2 größer ist, habe ich zuerst auf eine schwergängige RB2 getippt (def. Lager o.ä.).
Also Ketten demontiert um die schwergängige Rolle zu finden - Fehlanzeige.

Anschließend haben wir beide Motore untereinander vertauscht.
M2 an RB1 = 52 rpm
M1 an RB2 = 54 rpm

M2 läuft also an beiden FU's und an beiden RB's langsamer als M1 - trotz identischer Ansteuerung. 

Ich würde auf einen def. im M2 tippen.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß


----------



## Sven_HH (2 September 2010)

Hallo

ist das ein Getriebe Motor? falls Ja, schon mal Öl überprüft?

oder die Lager im Motor selbst?

Gruß
sven


----------



## ssound1de (2 September 2010)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ist das ein Getriebe Motor? falls Ja, schon mal Öl überprüft?
> 
> ...



Alles ja. Sogar Getriebe geöffnet - alle Zähne sind da wo sie hingehören.


----------



## thomass5 (2 September 2010)

... vielleicht schafft die Schlupfkompensation des Umrichters bis zum Austausch den Motors Abhilfe für einen Gleichlauf der beiden RB. Der MM440 sollte soetwas eigentlich können.

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2010)

2 umdrehungen finde ich nicht besonders viel, aber an den Motor
kann außer am Lager auch etwas anderes sein. Z.b. Läuferstap
abgerissen, Läufer auf der Welle lose, Getriebeöl nicht nur zu wenig
auch zuviel. kann zu problemen führen. Getriebe Motoren werden 
je nach Einbaulage mit Öl gefüllt.

Wenn doch nichts am Motor ist, pass doch einfach die Drehzahl des
einen an den anderen an, sind doch FU's verbaut.

Bei Asynchronmotoren ohne Rückführung und Gleichlaufregelung können
schon mal ein bischen auseinander driften.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 September 2010)

Bei einer Neuwicklung einer elektrischen Maschine kann es sein dass die Maschine nachher nicht mehr so effizient läuft wie vorher.

Einmal kann die alte Wicklung oftmals nur durch starke Erwärmung entfernt werden, was die Trafobleche und die Isolierung zwischen diesen in Mitleidenschaft zieht. Nach dem Tränken der neuen Wicklung mit Isolationslack muss die Innenseite des Stators von Lackresten befreit werden. Beim üblichen Vorgang des Ausschleifens wird immer auch etwas Material abgetragen und es erhöht sich der Luftspalt zwischen Rotor und Stator.
Motoren die schon mehrmals neu gewickelt wurden sind irgendwann regelrecht "ausgelutscht".
Es kann natürlich bei der Reparatur auch was schiefgelaufen sein, z.B. verzählen beim Aufnehmen der Wickeldaten.

Mal angenommen das Getriebe hat eine Untersetzung von 1:26, wären das an einem 4-poligen Motor bei M1 eine Läuferdrehzahl von 1404 1/min, und bei M2 von 1352 1/min.
Gerade bei kleinen Motoren sind das schon Unterschiede in der Nenndrehzahl wie man sie bei verschiedenen Herstellern auch auf dem Typenschild findet.

Ganz grob ist der Schlupf proportional zum Wirkungsgrad einer DASM, darum weisen große Motoren auch einen geringeren Schlupf auf.


----------



## ssound1de (2 September 2010)

Danke Euch für Eure schnellen Antworten.

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
Natürlich sind 2 rpm dif. nicht viel. Da der Werkstückträger aber eine Länge von 2,5m hat und die Rollen einen entsprechenden Durchmesser, ergibt sich auf den 2,5m eine dif. von teilweise bis zu 5cm (Wegabweichung zwischen den RB's). Und je nachdem wo der größerere Gewichtsanteil liegt, wird dann gezogen/geschoben.

@Thomas_v2.1
Die Reparatur liegt zwar schon Jahre zurück, der Motor wurde aber nicht beim Hersteller neu gewickelt, sondern aus Zeitgründen bei einem Wickler hier ihn unserer Nähe (hinbringen, Wickeln, wieder mitnehmen).
Insofern bin ich mir nicht sicher, inwieweit z.B. die Spannungsfestigkeit so hoch wie von Hersteller ist.

@thomass5
SchluKomp hab ich schon eingestellt - hat eine gute Annäherung gebracht.


Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass die Motoren bisher bei der Feinpositionierung mit 5Hz Festfrequenz liefen. Der Problemmotor bleibt in dieser Phase jetzt aber größtenteils stehen.

Aber generell sieht das ganze doch schon nach einem Motor-Problem aus (ich meine hier Motor mit Getriebe).
Ich will einfach nur vermeiden, einen neuen Motor zu bestellen, einzubauen, und das Problem ist immer noch da. Da würde ich zeimlich doof aussehen, und das will ich auf gar keinen Fall. ROFLMAO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2010)

wenn der 2 motor bei 5Hz stehen bleibt und der andere nicht,
kannst du da den Boost nicht ein wenig anheben?


----------



## ge-nka (3 September 2010)

So mal ganz theoretisch kannst du den zweiten Motor etwas schneller stellen
60/52=x/54  =>   x=(60*54)/52=62,308Hz
das gleiche für den unteren Bereich "min Frequenz" um die Rampe linear zu halten.
z.B 10Hz
60/54=1,111111111 Um/Hz
60/52=1,153846154 Um/Hz

10/1,111111111=x/1,153846154 => (10*1,153846154)/1,111111111=10.385Hz

bei 5Hz Positionierungsfrequenz wird's wohl nicht so gut funktionieren,da du schreibst , dass der zweite Motor  da stehen bleibt.
Das heisst er kann sein Trägheitsmoment nicht überwinden und das ganze ist linear nicht zu ausrechnen.


----------



## kaputt (5 September 2010)

Hi!
If you want the 2 drives to share the load more equally, you should look at the droop (Statik) parameters of the MM4. 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23708204
Check parameter 1488.

MfG
Kaputt


----------



## ssound1de (6 September 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Was Ihr schreibt, ist mir alles klar.

Nochmal die Fakten.
M1 läuft an FU1/RB1 und FU2/RB2 problemlos mit 5Hz.
M2 läuft an FU1/RB1 und FU2/RB2 *nicht* mit 5Hz (hat er aber 12 Jahre getan - an FU2/RB2).

Nochmal die Frage.
Ein defekt am M2 (Motor und/oder Getriebe)?
Ist aber eigentlich schon klar - an M2 hat sich irgendwas verändert.

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## thomass5 (6 September 2010)

.... nach 12 Jahren, darf er doch in die ewigen Automatisierungsjagdgründe eingehen. Entweder du lässt ihm diese letzte Ruhe, oder fragst bei Deinem Motorenmedizinmann an, ob er ihm nocheinmal ein neues Leben einhaucht.



> Ein defekt am M2 (Motor und/oder Getriebe)?


Hast Du doch schon durch Deine Tauschaktion mit mitwanderndem Fehler





> M2 läuft also an beiden FU's und an beiden RB's langsamer als M1 - trotz identischer Ansteuerung.


 festgestellt 

Thomas


----------



## mariob (6 September 2010)

Hallo, zu erwähnen wäre lediglich noch, das ein neuer Motor infolge Fertigungstoleranzen (z.B. nach der Zeit von einem anderen Hersteller) bei so kritischer Applikation doch besser gleich einen zweiten neuen derselben Charge bekommt.....  Gruß Mario


----------

